# Business loan for new residence



## syed74 (Oct 4, 2009)

Is business loan available for those who has Aus residence visa but not older than a month in Australia


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Banks usually make decisions on the merit of any particular case.

In addition to looking at what a prospective borrower has to offer in way of security, they'll also look at the potential for repayment and for that they would I expect want to see more background of existing earnings within Australia.


----------

